# Omni step stopped auto-retracting when engine starts



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Our Autotrail (Cheyenne 635, 52-reg, on a 2.8 Ducato) has an automatically retracting step - it retracts when the engine starts, and I think its tied in with the 12v fridge power?

It's gone before, and just needed the 20v mini-blade fuse in the main underbonnet fuse box replacing. A few weeks back it had gone again, we took it into a local workshop, they identified a different 20v fuse badly blown, in the small fuse box by the engine battery, replaced that and the step worked. Until the next day, that is, when it failed again, but at that stage simply removing and refitting the original 20v miniblade in its slot seemed to sort it. (The fuse itself appeared intact.)

Until we went away to Germany 3 weeks ago, where 2nd day out it failed again, and this time refitting the 20v miniblade had no effect. 

I know it's not the step motor as such - it retracts fine by switch - and it doesn't now seem to affect the fridge running on 12v while travelling. And I know having to retract it every time by switch isn't a great hassle, but one time we'll forget, as there's no buzzer warning.

Any advice that even I could understand would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

My first reaction on reading your post was the fuse under the bonnet by the battery - but you say that this can now be discounted as it is fine.

However - the symptoms suggest that there is still something wrong with this circuit. It seems to me as though there is a break / short in the wiring of this circuit (which actually blew the fuse before) which is preventing the system from working properly.

I suggest you trace the wiring from the fuse to the step to find the break.

Even with all systems working on our van, I still check in the nearside mirror that the step has actually retracted before setting off - not a difficult procedure with the Merc mirrors (large and clear). This routine was prompted by your self same scenario of the step staying out and us clobbering it on the concrete barriers on the way into a peage on a french autoroute a couple of years ago - no major damage fortunately!!!!

HTH
Carl


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks, Carl - that makes a lot of sense, even though I may get the garage we use for our car to do the checking! (He likes a puzzle.)

From your comment it sounds like you have a Merc-based Autotrail - so not just a Fiat issue, I guess.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Solwaybuggier said:


> ............From your comment it sounds like you have a Merc-based Autotrail - so not just a Fiat issue, I guess.


Not a Fiat or Merc issue i think - purely Autotrail!!!!!

The large fuse fitted near the starter battery is fitted by the converter........it is wired into the fridge circuit to prevent the fridge running on 12v when the engine ISNT running. That way the fridge cannot flatten the starting battery.

It would seem that the wiring from the fuse to the fridge would be ok (as that still works on 12v?) - so there must be a problem from the 'Y' junction to the step. The 'Y' junction would divert the power from the fuse/battery to the fridge and step seperately - they will be in parallell NOT series.....

Probably be quicker to trace the wiring circuit from the step back toward the fuse......

Good luck - let us know how it is resolved when you can...
Carl


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I had aproblem like this and from previous posts on here found out that it was a switch. I trhink that when the step opens a switch should operate, unfortunatly it can corode and not work proper.

It can be found just under the 'van where the step stores when not in use. It is not large and is covered by a rubber sleeve. A bit like interior light switches that work when a car door is opened.

Grab it, swivel it etc and see if the step operates.

p-c


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My suggestions would be the switch at the back of the step (under the rubber shroud) or the fuse on top of the engine - we had that blow and it was really frustrating till we were advised on MHF.

Ours still worked using the push button but did not retract when the ignition was switched on - the fuse operates with the relay on top of the engine and has separate components for the step and the fridge - there are two fuses one for each on ours.

Good luck,

Dave


----------

